# GIVEAWAY: Milwaukee Tool M12 TrapSnake 2-Tool Combo Kit



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Milwaukee Tool* to give away the *M12 TrapSnake 2-Tool Combo Kit*.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*Do you have a busy season in your business? How do you handle the slow times?*

On *February 23, 2017* we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

*Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question.*

*M12 TrapSnake 2-Tool Combo Kit*

Milwaukee Tool delivers a game-changing new solution for unclogging toilets, urinals, and floor traps for service plumbers and facility maintenance professionals with the new TRAPSNAKE™ Porcelain Auger System. By offering multiple auger attachments that can be unified on a single power source, TRAPSNAKE™ delivers versatility and capabilities never seen before in a closet auger.









Extending from the M12™ TRAPSNAKE™ Driver, users can choose between a 6’ Toilet Auger and 4’ Urinal Auger extension for the work at hand. All TRAPSNAKE™ Auger attachments feature a number of industry firsts including a telescoping cable lock which holds the cable in place for easy telescoping extension, a fixed rubber boot for maximum porcelain protection, and replaceable cables to maximize the longevity of the tool.






Sponsored by:*Milwaukee Tool*
For over 85 years, Milwaukee has led the industry in both durability & performance. With an unwavering commitment to the trades, we continue to deliver innovative solutions for increased productivity.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This last year I've been begging for a slow time. But when I do slow down, every machine gets torn apart for a detailed cleaning, same with the back of my truck. Whenever I pull a decent faucet I rebuild them for rentals or people who really need one, but can't afford retail.

To add, I never would have thought of a battery operated closet auger!


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking out for a slow down from time to time, when slow we take care of shop, equipment, tools etc


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> This last year I've been begging for a slow time. But when I do slow down, every machine gets torn apart for a detailed cleaning, same with the back of my truck. Whenever I pull a decent faucet I rebuild them for rentals or people who really need one, but can't afford retail.
> 
> To add, I never would have thought of a battery operated closet auger!


Not to bust any bubbles but that's not a battery powered closet auger. It is a urinal auger. I never had any success with any kind of urinal auger. Usually
they would kink up so bad after a few uses they became useless.
IMHO


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Winters are a slow time. We do plan reviews and updates to applications. We also take training classes and seminars.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Not to bust any bubbles but that's not a battery powered closet auger. It is a urinal auger. I never had any success with any kind of urinal auger. Usually
> they would kink up so bad after a few uses they became useless.
> IMHO


They show a guy augering a stool with the battery tool. I totally agree about urinal augers! Made the mistake of buying one once.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> They show a guy augering a stool with the battery tool. I totally agree about urinal augers! Made the mistake of buying one once.


*WHAT'S INCLUDED*
https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/combo-kits/2577-21

(1) M12™ TRAPSNAKE™ 4' Urinal Auger (Tool Only) (2574-20)
(1) M12™ TRAPSNAKE™ 6' Toilet Auger (Tool Only) (2576-20)
(1) M12™ REDLITHIUM™ Battery (48-11-2401)
(1) M12™ Lithium-ion Battery Charger (48-59-2401)


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Spring summer and fall are busy season for us and winter is less busy but we still almost always have work to do. If we go slow we just take a day off and let the workload catch up to us. I would love to own one of those m12 snakes and see if the urinal auger can save me from having to pull and reset the urinal every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good tool , would love to try it out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

What do I do when I think a bit of slow time is a coming?

I took a few years off just before the recession hit. I knew it was coming, why didn't everyone else know? Spent four years in Mexico.

So when I'm slow I find some cheap airfare and visit my friends. 
World class fishing, beautiful women and cheap cold beer. 
( The exchange rate is fantastic now).

The food, the weather, the people are all great. That's what I do when I'm slow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like the slow time since I budget for it. I get caught up on paperwork, clean the van/shop, or do repairs on my house.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

As primarily a service guy, slow times pop up from time to time but are never something I can predict.

I clean the van and then I take all my recycling in for $$$. Then I plan a dive trip with my copper cash!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Busy time of the year?.....all day everyday 24/7. Slow times? Not so much.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

In the School District I work for it really seems to be feast or famine for work. Some days we hit the ground running and other days are slower then wanted.

. We have over 25 buildings and 2 plumbers. When we get a slow time we usually try to do preventative maintenance on fixtures and equipment. And when things get busy, we just take it one step at a time.


----------



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

We are pretty busy most of the time except around the common vacation weeks and the holidays. When it is really slow I spend some time on our web presence and update profiles, pictures, and try to write some articles for our website. I'll have our one other guy clean the trucks really well, run our scrap to the yard, and empty the dump trailer. Slow times usually only last a day or two and then things pick back up.


----------



## Pcracks (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes I have a slow/slower season, usually between thanksgiving, into tax season.
I stay busy with service, so I'm not completely out of work. When slow, I try to clean up and organize my shop and van. I'm in the market for a drain machine, so I can expand the business. The new m12 snake would definitely be a nice addition.


----------



## Milwaukeegirl22 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Slow season*

slow season is right around this time, everyone has the heating all taken care of and not much else to do. A few installs here and there. I keep busy by building things or doing side jobs and projects.


----------



## Beardedjeeper (Feb 9, 2017)

*Slow times*

Leading up to Christmas is our busy time. Everyone is in a rush to get everything done before Christmas and we work as hard as we can and get as many hours in as possible to do as many jobs as we can. After Christmas calls coming in usually slow down so we get caught up on what we didn't finish before Christmas and then limit our hours to 40 a week and zero shop time. If we can't bill a customer for it we won't get paid for it. This gets us through the slow times and then we go back to no limit on hours later in the year once our bigger projects start up again.


----------



## Delijah (Feb 9, 2017)

*Slow times*

slow times are for sharpening, building foundations, and refocusing for the fast time that will come soon. It can come in team meetings, cleaning and organizing, goal setting, it's actually a great time to take ground because during fast times you really are moving from task to task. Also the new level of tasks that you will be able to handle depend greatly on preparation during the slow times. Always work hard no matter the season.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Typically our slow time is during the Holidays. With the exception of Thanksgiving Day work slow down because of all of the distractions. That is when we file through our "lead-to-sale" to pick up some work. Our busy time is when people start getting their tax returns back.

Mark


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Around Christmas was always slow - less money to spend. I'd just keep pounding the pavement looking for new customers and wait patiently 

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## DEBROX (Feb 8, 2017)

Our busy season is now. We use the slow time to catch up on learning and plan and get organized!


----------



## Castyman 62 (Feb 9, 2017)

Right now its a huge storm, roads closed! only dealing with emergencies! SZpring is busy! everyone fixing up the house, moving in or out!!! i have an old hand crank closet auger!!


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

To be honest, its been just over 1.5 years in business for myself and I just hired 2 guys to help get all the contracts and work set up... if/when it gets slow, I plan on actually putting effort to find jobs.. maybe I'll advertise? Work on social media/website... I've just been very fortunate with clients and jobs and they keep on getting bigger and bigger. I'm putting any "profit" right back into the company with better systems, tools, truck, storage, etc.. some nice milwaukee tools would be a blessing!


----------



## ABV (Nov 15, 2016)

*If I win this tool I would use the battery for my 12V sawzall. Otherwise it's useles.*

From all 12V Milwaukee tools I like only the little sawzall. If I win that tool I will use only the battery from it. Otherwise it's useless.:no:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We better get some intro's from these "new plumbers".

We usually don't have a slow time, if we do we usually enjoy a day off.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spring is when things pick up with drain cleaning and sump pump replacements. The last few years its been odd with how the weather has been in our area. We get a nice snow, then a few days later a rain with a quick thaw, which gets the phone ringing.

Slow times, we just deal with it. As a kid I grew up in this industry, my mom always said this work is feast or famine, and I need to learn to save money during the busy times so we can survive the slow times.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm busy all the time, even with the economic downturn in Alberta. When I manage to get some downtime it's shop, tool and vehicle maintenance.


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

The holiday season is predictably a slow time for me and a good time to take care of myself, family and equipment.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Slow time always means work on the bosses house time. Whether it be yard work, snow shoveling or remodel.


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

"What do I do when I think a bit of slow time is a coming?"
>When you're thought of being good at what you do it is because you must take pride in your workmanship. Word gets around and as a result you're as busy as you want to be regardless of season. Still, you can't control the economy, and part of my product relies on the discretionary spending of our customers. When it's not available to them then it's not available to you. This knows no particular season. Fortunately for us, not necessarily for our customers, the other part of our product consists of emergency repairs and installs, these also know no season, and represent your work base. When thoughtfully scheduling your work week, the discretionary product is used to fill in between the emergency repairs/installs. This is your best hedge against "slower times". In the rare occasion where both slow down, well hell, then there's no better time than this time to clean, repair, and re-organize your tools and service your vehicles. That's always fun too. 
That said, I love Milwaukee equipment and use it almost exclusively.


----------



## Brian8294 (Feb 12, 2017)

*Slow Times*

I am A plumber for a real estate management company. When we get slow we do preventative maintenance inspections.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

After 35 years in the Plumbing and Heating business there are 3 predictable periods throughout the year when we get slow in my area. First, is the holidays. Most people are preoccupied with family, shopping, and prepping for the holidays. They tend to put off most jobs to be done, except emergencies, obviously. If we have a cold snap, sometimes it can a bit hectic. Second would be the end of the school year. When the kids get out, the wife and children usually head down to their beach houses for the summer. The husbands get to commute down on the weekends. Third would be the month or so leading up to dreaded, April 15th ! People tend to get worried and hold their Benjamins close, they never know what their accountant will surprise them with. I know how they feel !! Usually when it is slow, it means it is get the projects that need to be done around my own house. The old saying, "A shoemaker's children......"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We do not have a slow season, but we do experience slow days on occasions.

If it is a four hour window of time:

Deep clean the front of the truck / dash area. Wash truck & oil changes.
Restock truck - eliminate excess truck stock.
Separate scrap copper.
Sweep / clean-up shop.


If it is a two hour window of time:

Schedule plumbing inspections.
Follow up on previous inspections to schedule work.
Track down specialty items for estimates.
Meetings to discuss what is working / what isn't. Ideas, tricks, tips.

Sometimes we just relax knowing that it is the calm before the storm.


----------



## Razzy7 (Nov 16, 2015)

Summer time the ac calls come in. As a apprentice I try to study anything that apply to the plumbing trade.


----------



## Faynuts55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Slow time is usually in the Winter though some can be busy with emergency calls for burst pipes. Down time I usually post a small ad somewhere for plumbing services as well as other trades I have learned over the years. I snake a lot of drains too lol.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I seem to get busiest when people need a plumber.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

During a slow time, as an employee, If I finish all the jobs for the day when I get to the shop I'll clean my truck and organize to be ready for the next day. If all that is done then I start on the shop, make a list of stock that we are low on and don't have


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

fixitright said:


> What do I do when I think a bit of slow time is a coming?
> 
> I took a few years off just before the recession hit. I knew it was coming, why didn't everyone else know? Spent four years in Mexico.
> 
> ...


To add to my previous post and answer the question fully I have to tell you when my busy time is. I never know. I do emergency drain cleaning. Tough to predict when it's going to hit the fan. Want some slow time? Only answer the phone when it's a past (good) client.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes we do. Work on systems, organization, etc. Make "happy calls" to customers and ask for referrals.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Slow time = training time


----------



## Patricyde (Feb 21, 2017)

When it's a slow time for me I usually spend my days polishing my milwaukee cordless tool collection that is lacking only this great time saving auger and when the polishing is done the rest of my time is spent on the phone extolling the virtues of milwaukee cordless power tools to all my industry colleages.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Busy time of the year?.....all day everyday 24/7. Slow times? Not so much.


Congratulations @gear junkie! :thumbup:

You are the winner of the *M12 TrapSnake 2-Tool Combo Kit*.

I will be contacting you shortly for your shipping information.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats on the win Gear Junkie! Let us know how it works.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good deal! We'll definitely get a good review now!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats GJ, we'll be waiting on the feedbacks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If it was anything like the holehawg he should have it Saturday/Monday.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats GJ!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations Ben!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats,

So glad it didn't go to any one hit wonders that came along.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Milwaukee and the Plumbing Zone Administration for having these contests for us contractors to participate in.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Thank you Milwaukee and the Plumbing Zone Administration for having these contests for us contractors to participate in.


Free stuff is cool


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

I smell the Fix is in (it's a housetrap)


----------



## stephenoday (Apr 13, 2017)

During our slow seasons, we usually try to push out plumbing service agreements or existing plumbing service agreements with complimentary inspections to get our technicians in the door. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Are we in for a review yet?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry for the slow response. Lot of pots to stir lately.

Cricket wanted to give you a big thanks for the auger!!!


----------

